# Avez vous une ou des idoles ?



## Ichabod Crane (12 Février 2006)

Avez vous une idole , quelqu'un que vous prenez en réfèrence, une personne à qui vous voudriez ressembler ou êre assimilé, ou à qui vous vous comparez.
Cela peut être, une personne célèbre, un membre de votre famille ou un parfait inconnu.

Citez des gens que vous aimez...

Je commence, moi, par Alain Chabat, qui me ressemble sur beaucoup de point de vue, enfin je ne le connais pas, hein  
Sinon, ma seul idole au sens propre du terme, c'est ma fille de 11 ans "Je t'aime chérie":love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, ma seul idole au sens propre du terme, c'est ma fille de 11 ans "Je t'aime chérie":love:



Joli. 

PS : pour Alain Chabat, tu peux nous en dire plus, STP ?


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

Et toi iDuck?
...Daffy Duck?


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Joli.
> 
> PS : pour Alain Chabat, tu peux nous en dire plus, STP ?



Oh rien de bien imprtant, mais je pense que nous avons en commun le respect de son prochain, l'humour qui est le même, et cela depuis ses débuts, ainsi que les miens. Le sens de la fidélité envers nos amis. Notre façons de voir les chose dans le monde. Le même goût pour le cinéma la BD ou la musique (à peu de chose près).
Et surtout plein de petites chose qu'il a pu dire en l'air, comme ça vite fait qui me font penser à moi.
A noter que mon amour de fille ressent la même chose de lui vis à vis de moi et qui l'adore aussi.
Tout ceci étant dit, je le répète, je ne le connais pas. Donc je pourrais tomber sur le cul si un jour je rencontrais.

Mais il y en à d'autres, Johnny Depp aussi auquel je m'identifie part son coté rebellle, et puis je suis aussi beau que lui  

Et d'autres encore, mais un peu aux autres de parler, s'il en ont envie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Et toi iDuck?
> ...Daffy Duck?



Non, non : rien à voir. En fait, le choix de Daffy Duck comme avatar, c'est juste parce que dans  Daffy Duck, il y a iDuck (Daff*y Duck*). 

Sinon, des idoles, je n'en ai pas.  Mais, entre autres, j'aime bien Alain Chabat, moi aussi.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Février 2006)

Justement c'était le but de mon sujet, pas spécialement des idoles, mais des gens que l'on aime  bien ou qui nous ont marqués.


----------



## benkenobi (12 Février 2006)

Edouard Baer !!!





Edit : et supermoquette quand il défend les PC!!!


----------



## naas (12 Février 2006)

moi c'est billy


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Février 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Edouard Baer !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edouar Baer, personage interessant que Frédéric Begbeider cite comme le seul génie qu'il connait.


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Février 2006)

Moi c'est Dolly !








ah non pas elle ! L'autre !


----------



## benkenobi (12 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Edouar Baer, personage interessant que Frédéric Begbeider cite comme le seul génie qu'il connait.



Fréderic qui ???


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Février 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Fréderic qui ???



Frédéric, Mitterand, François, Albumerque, et j'en passe et des meilleur. Ah oui il y a aussi Frédéric Hunter


----------



## benkenobi (12 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Frédéric, Mitterand, François, Albumerque, et j'en passe *et des meilleur*. Ah oui il y a aussi Frédéric Hunter


C'est pas difficile de trouver des meilleurs que ceux que tu cites...





> Frédéric Dard





> Frédéric Chopin


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

Fredintosh


----------



## benkenobi (12 Février 2006)

Tirhum pour ses dessins !


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Février 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas difficile de trouver des meilleurs que ceux que tu cites...



Je ne savais pas que j'avais lanceé un sujet sur les Frédéric  

Sinon il y a aussi Frédric Baffie, Frédéric Collucci, Fédéric Ventura, Frédéric Balavoine etc...:mouais:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Février 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Tirhum pour ses dessins !



Question dessin, moi ce serait Margerin, Lambil, Uderzo, Norman Rockwell et moi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Février 2006)

*Nul besoin d'un quelconque veau d'or*
ou d'une représentation idéale de ce que je m'imaginerais pouvoir être.
Il y a certes bien des personnes, principalement des artistes que j'apprécie pour leur uvre, mais de là à admirer une personne, je crie au fou. 
Il suffit de regarder le palmarès des personnalités les plus appréciées des Français... On baigne dans le grand n'importe quoi ! 

La grand messe du 20h00 va nous conter que tel footbaballeur machin a marqué un but dans tel match de tel championnat étranger comme si cela pouvait représenter un quelconque intérêt. Mais où va t-on là ?!
Les gens se sont détournés des temples et des églises pour se tourner vers leur écran de télévision (ou d'ordinateur) et y trouver les palliatifs à leur carences existentielles.

Nul besoin d'affubler quelqu'un que je ne connais pas et qui ne me connaît pas plus de mes manques et de mes carences.


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

Je crois que Ichabod Crane ne voulait pas parler d'idole au sens "Idolatrer", mais juste de personne qui nous on marqué, touché, ou de personne dont on trouve le travail admirables


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Nul besoin d'un quelconque veau d'or*
> ou d'une représentation idéale de ce que je m'imaginerais pouvoir être.
> Il y a certes bien des personnes, principalement des artistes que j'apprécie pour leur uvre, mais de là à admirer une personne, je crie au fou.
> Il suffit de regarder le palmarès des personnalités les plus appréciées des Français... On baigne dans le grand n'importe quoi !
> ...



Le palmarès des personalités le splus appréciés, connais pas. La télé, connais pas. La grand messe du 20h00 encore moins.
Je ne parle que des affinités que je peux ressentir en regardant les gens, par le biais de leur aura.
Nous pouvons resentir quelque chose pour quelqu'un sans pour autant avoir été influencé par quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que Ichabod Crane ne voulait pas parler d'idole au sens "Idolatrer", mais juste de personne qui nous on marqué, touché, ou de personne dont on trouve le travail admirables



Ecxactement


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Février 2006)

Je vais chercher des clopes et je reviens, vous connaisez bien des gens qui vous interesse, et sur qui l'on peu un peu discuter.

En même temps je vais acheter VOILA, ICI PARIS, POINT DE VUE et FRANCE DIMANCHE et peut être PARIS MATCH, hein pur fils de la sagesse


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

En même temps ce fil ressemble un peu à "Destion de Gloire"


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Février 2006)

C'est vrai mais destin de gloire est galvaudé par Krystof ou autre SonnyBoy (ils ne m'en voudront pas ), là j'aimerais faire un peu sérieux. D'échanger des points de vue sur différentes personnes.
Encore une fois sur des artistes ou autres personnes. 
Et pourquoi pas sur des parents, des gens qui ont compter pour vous.
Enfin voila quoi, je ne vais pas vous forcer


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2006)

Shakespeare, Racine, Molière et Jean-Sébastien Bach (quelques autres aussi sans doute) pour avoir partagé avec moi leur connaissance intime de l'âme humaine.

Verlaine et Apollinaire qui m'ont tant fait pleurer.

Pierre Mazou, mon regretté prof d'histoire-géo, pour m'avoir transmis son amour de la République, c'est-à-dire de la tolérance.

Mes parents, qui m'ont donné et me donnent tant de bonheur, qui m'ont appris la bonté et donné le goût des plaisirs simples.

Et Souchon, Demy-Legrand, Meryl Streep, Brando, Stevenson, Cukor, Mankiewicz... Tout un grand bouquet d'âmes qui m'ont conduit à être celui que je suis.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai mais destin de gloire est galvaudé par Krystof ou autre SonnyBoy


_Destins de gloire_ n'est pas « galvaudé ». Avoir réussi à faire un grand sujet d'un fil de merde n'est pas donné à tout le monde.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _Destins de gloire_ n'est pas « galvaudé ». Avoir réussi à faire un grand sujet d'un fil de merde n'est pas donné à tout le monde.



Ca c'est ton point de vue, à la base il fallait présenter des personnages existant qui avait marqué un temps, et puis c'est devenu de la fable. Ce qui n'enlève en rien à leur talent de raconteurs de conneries, aux deux lascars que je connais bien


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Février 2006)

Sinon, pour moi, d'autres sont : Mon père qui m'a toujours soutenu, ma mère qui a toujours été prèsente, Lino Ventura qui m'a apporté beaucoup par le biais de son cinéma, mon ami Kryztof qui se reconnaitra et d'autres viendront
Chacun son tour


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Février 2006)

Henry Lee Lucas


----------



## al02 (12 Février 2006)

Johnny Hallyday !


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Février 2006)

Roger W. McGowen


----------



## reineman (12 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Nous pouvons resentir quelque chose pour quelqu'un sans pour autant avoir été influencé par quoi que ce soit.



A partir du moment ou l'on est en empathie ou en sympathie avec quelqu'un, par définition, on est sous 'influence'.c'est vrai aussi pour l'antipathie, non?


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Février 2006)

J ai fait le tour, et j ai pas trouve.

Si j etais croyante je t aurais dit Dieu et ses prophetes, mais ce n est pas le cas.

Si ma mere et mon pere avaient ete normaux, j aurais dit mes parents. Mais ce n est pas le cas.

Si j etais groopie, je t aurais dit quelques poetes, quelques artistes, mais ce n est pas plus le cas.

Beaucoup de respect pour plusieurs personnes, et le travail qu elles accompissent, et la facon dont elle traversent la vie, les bons coups, les mauvais.

Finalement, ne me reste que ma fille de 3 ans. Elle ne peut pas etre mon idole, mais je me comporte comme une folle devant son idole. 

Pas certaine que je sois normale moi aussi  

(clavier americain)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Nul besoin d'un quelconque veau d'or*
> ou d'une représentation idéale de ce que je m'imaginerais pouvoir être.
> Il y a certes bien des personnes, principalement des artistes que j'apprécie pour leur uvre, mais de là à admirer une personne, je crie au fou.
> Il suffit de regarder le palmarès des personnalités les plus appréciées des Français... On baigne dans le grand n'importe quoi !
> ...




Si je ne me trompe, pour le palmarès des personnalités les plus appréciées des Français, on donne aux gens à choisir dans une liste préétablie. Donc, c'est un peu bidon leur truc.


----------



## fredmac75 (14 Février 2006)

Pierre Desproges... Etonnant non ? 
Néanmoins le terme "idolatrie" ou "idole" me gêne... Disons que c'est quelqu'un dont j'apprécie la finesse d'esprit et les "je-de-mots".


----------



## quetzalk (14 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Avez vous une idole ?



Non.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (14 Février 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Non.




Ca a le mérite d'être clair  

Mais c'est vrai que je n'aurais pas du titrer de cette manière, car moi non plus je n'idolâtre personne.
Encore une fois, ce sont juste des des gens qui vous font vibrer, je sais pas moi LES STONES par exemple  
Votre ex ou votre actuel (le), votre chien, votre poisson rouge ou vert. CH'SAIS PAS MOI, YA BIEN QUELQU'UN QUI vous a apporter quelque chose à part le père Noël


----------



## al02 (15 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Ca a le mérite d'être clair
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que je n'aurais pas du titrer de cette manière, car moi non plus je n'idolâtre personne.
> Encore une fois, ce sont juste des des gens qui vous font vibrer, je sais pas moi LES STONES par exemple
> Votre ex ou votre actuel (le), votre chien, votre poisson rouge ou vert. CH'SAIS PAS MOI, YA BIEN QUELQU'UN QUI vous a apporter quelque chose à part le père Noël



Oui, l*a télé*, accessible aux handicapés mentaux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

Ce serait plutôt pas mal d'idoles qui seraient contentes de m'avoir comme fan...
Mais elles peuvent toujours se toucher!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2006)

Des idoles ? Non.
Des gens que j'admire ? Non, pas globalement en tous cas.
Des gens que je déteste ? Non plus, pas le temps de leur accorder plus que de l'indiférence.
Des gens que j'aime ? Ouais, tout plein - mon père, ma mère, mes frères, mes soeurs, mon producteur et toute l'équipe du film...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2006)

Ah, mon dernier séjour à Rome ! La foule chaleureuse et enthousiaste, mon audience avec le Saint-Père et, dans le public, une question surprise au vol : « Dis Giovanni, c'est qui le type en blanc à côté de DocEvil ? »


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> ...mon producteur ...



Marc Dorcel? :love:


----------



## al02 (15 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Des idoles ? Non.
> Des gens que j'admire ? Non, pas globalement en tous cas.
> Des gens que je déteste ? Non plus, pas le temps de leur accorder plus que de l'indiférence.
> Des gens que j'aime ? Ouais, tout plein - mon père, ma mère, mes frères, mes soeurs, mon producteur et toute l'équipe du film...



Mon père, ma mère, mes frères et mes soeurs, _*ouah, ouah, ce serait le bonheur !*_ 

(_Claude François_ : _si j'en avais marre tô_t)


----------



## krystof (15 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> mon père, ma mère, mes frères, mes soeurs




Ouuhooo ce serait le bonheur...



Merde, grillé par al02


----------



## al02 (15 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ouuhooo ce serait le bonheur...
> 
> 
> 
> Merde, grillé par al02


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ouuhooo ce serait le bonheur...
> 
> 
> 
> Merde, grillé par al02



Au fait... Ta soeur, elle m'a fait mal...  :mouais:


----------



## krystof (15 Février 2006)

Minou... 

A peine une petite arsouille. Comment cela se fesse ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Minou...
> 
> A peine une petite arsouille. Comment cela se fesse ???



Un poil trop masculine, peut être...


----------



## krystof (15 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Un poil trop masculine, peut être...




Un poil trop masculin on dit


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

Y'a aussi que j'ai du mal à faire partir les taches de camboui... 
Le trichlo, ça irrite...


----------



## Luc G (15 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mon dernier séjour à Rome ! La foule chaleureuse et enthousiaste, mon audience avec le Saint-Père et, dans le public, une question surprise au vol : « Dis Giovanni, c'est qui le type en blanc à côté de DocEvil ? »



Un infirmier psychiatrique ?


----------



## teo (15 Février 2006)

CriCri, mon pote punk belge _quasi suisse_.
Respect pour cet hyperactif hyperactif  Tu me manques grave mon gars 



Jimmy Somerville pour son engagement, ses textes et sa musique. 



_Un certain acteur qui me fascine, mais bon, là ça serait... hors charte alors, je m'abstiens. Non non vous connaissez sûrement pas _


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Un certain acteur qui me fascine, mais bon, là ça serait... hors charte alors, je m'abstiens. Non non vous connaissez sûrement pas _


Petit allumeur, va ! Allez, zou, crache le morceau ! Tu en as trop dit ou pas assez (et, en l'occurrence, clairement pas assez ) !


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2006)

Tiens?

...
Alors on cite des inconnus, Alain Chabat, Jimmy Sommerville, John Holmes... 

...
Personne n'a cité Bobby?
Rooooh les gars, vous pouvez vous permettre, hein...
Je n'aime pas les effusions, soit, mais assumez quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a cité Bobby?


Tout petit déjà je préférais JR... C'est bête hein ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Un infirmier psychiatrique ?


Et dire que j'avais de l'estime pour toi... :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tout petit déjà je préférais JR... C'est bête hein ? :rateau:


La divine bave ne peut atteindre le blork immaculé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ... le blork immaculé.



Il t'a quoi?!? ...


----------



## Luc G (15 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que j'avais de l'estime pour toi... :mouais:



Quand on navigue à l'estime, on n'est jamais trop sûr de l'endroit où on va tomber.


----------



## Luc G (15 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il t'a quoi?!? ...



S'il y a même des cours d'orthographe corse sur MacGé maintenant  
Matin ! quel site !


----------



## teo (15 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Petit allumeur, va ! Allez, zou, crache le morceau ! Tu en as trop dit ou pas assez (et, en l'occurrence, clairement pas assez ) !



rhooooooooo...  va jeter un oeil dans ta boite à lettre  
(toute sa filmographie est interdite aux mineurs :afraid: )


----------



## tantoillane (15 Février 2006)

Mon idole .................eeeuuuuuuuhhhhh ............ moi-même


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> rhooooooooo...  va jeter un oeil dans ta boite à lettre
> (toute sa filmographie est interdite aux mineurs :afraid: )


Ouais, john holmes, c'est bien ce que je disais...


----------



## teo (15 Février 2006)

Pas lui, non


----------



## yoffy (15 Février 2006)

Dick Cheney ........ c'est mon idole  :  en martyrisant des poules dans un champ , il défigure un copain de virée ....... et ce n'est que le sous-président !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pas lui, non


C'est tout de même pas Alban Cerray?...


----------



## teo (15 Février 2006)

_Abécédaire..._

Américain
Brun et barbu
Clone 70's
Décédé

Je vous laisse chercher. Réponse en privé. On passe aux autres idoles ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On passe aux autres idoles ?


Les tiennes sont intéressantes par bien des côtés. :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2006)

ou "sous bien des angles"


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ou "sous bien des angles"


J'irais même jusqu'à dire : « sous tous rapports ».


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2006)

Tant que Teo ne le connait pas "dans les grandes largeurs"...


----------



## teo (15 Février 2006)

Par certains côtés, j'aurai été prêt à tout !

Mais bon on va pas _s'étendre_ sur lui pendant 4 pages, hein ?   










_Ichabod Crane:_ Désolé, ils vont se calmer dans un instant. Un rien les échauffe et on les tient plus


----------



## macarel (15 Février 2006)

ça dépend des jours, aujourd'hui c'est Erasmus (Erasme en français je crois), humaniste néerlandais.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Février 2006)

Moi en ce moment c'est Frédéric Begbeider et Harlan Coben, le premier me régale de cynisme, de voyeurisme et le second d'intrigues policieres toutes aussi nouées dans tous les sens les unes que les autres (comprenne qui pourra)


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Février 2006)

Toujours en littérature, j'adore Douglas Kennedy, plein d'humanité, de bonnes références.
Et toujours très pertinent sur l'époque dans laquelle se déroule le roman


----------



## Burzum (16 Février 2006)

Timothy Leary (22 octobre 1920 - 31 mai 1996)
« Turn on, tune in, drop out ». (Allume-toi, branche-toi et lâche prise)
 

Ce n'est mon idole, mais c'est un personnage fascinant.


----------



## joanes (16 Février 2006)

Ni dieu, ni maître, juste des amis et des frères :love:


----------



## Luc G (16 Février 2006)

Déjà, j'ai pas beaucoup d'idées. Alors, des idoles, ce ne serait pas raisonnable.


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Février 2006)

Ok, s'il le faut... Pierre Perret?


----------



## al02 (17 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Ok, s'il le faut... Pierre Perret?



Pour ses recettes de cuisine ! :love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Février 2006)

... que je ne connais pas encore!


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> ... que je ne connais pas encore!


Tu l'aimes pourquoi alors?
Pour sa chanson sur le zizi, hein, coquine.


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Février 2006)

Trop facile, Bob... 

Fallait que ça sorte, pôvre homme, tout sa vie, sujet à se le faire redire...

Non, c'est pour son sourire sympa, finalement, que je l'aime bien.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Fallait que ça sorte, pôvre homme, tout sa vie, sujet à se le faire redire...



Quand on fait un tube on assume, hein.
Pis quand même, beaucoup de ses chansons sont un peu olé olé, faut le dire...

Alors je l'dis!


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Février 2006)

Bah, la "coquinerie" fait partie de la vie et de la chanson  Bien d'accord, Bob. 

Mais sa tendresse traverse quand même tous ses zizi en musique et en hauteur  Un heureux  mélange, finalement...


----------



## Lamar (17 Février 2006)

Salut à tous,

J'admire particulièrement :
Souchon (parce qu'il exprime dans ses chansons ce que je ressens au quotidien)
Desproges (pour son humour, ses formules et ses jeux de mots)
Magic Johnson (basketteur américain, pour qui faire une belle passe à un partenaire a toujours été plus gratifiant que marquer un panier et qui incarne la joie de vivre et la confiance en soi).
Voilà, "sport et culture, je la joue fine sur deux tableaux" (j'aime bien Chabat et Les Nuls en général) (je précise parce que ma phrase précédente, c'est une citation d'Objectif Nuls, mais bon bien sûr si vous ne connaissez pas vous ne pouvez pas comprendre) (en même temps sans connnaître la référence vous pouvez comprendre la phrase, je ne remets pas en question votre intelligence..., mais c'est mieux de savoir d'où ça vient, c'est plus drôle, c'est une sorte de clin d'oeil à ceux qui dans le fil on dit qu'ils aimaient bien Chabat, ils vont se dire ... laissez tomber, c'est pas grave...).

Nicolas











P.S. l'avantage d'un forum, c'est que le bide n'existe pas, ou si peu...


----------



## Galatée (17 Février 2006)

Mon idole à moi, c'est SM. Regardez comme il a la classe  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Parrain  :king:

 :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2006)

La leçon de déterrage de post était pour la semaine prochaine


----------



## Galatée (17 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La leçon de déterrage de post était pour la semaine prochaine



En plus, parrain, je l'avais déjà trouvé il y a plusieurs semaines... Je me demandais bien où j'allais pouvoir rappeler cette photo au bon souvenir de tous...


 :love:  :love:


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2006)

...ceux que j'aime bien (admirer est un peu "fort" comme verbe...), je ne vais citer que ceux qui me viennent à l'esprit maintenant, sinon ça fera trop de monde.....    

Tom Waits, J.Brel, Coltrane....pour la musique....
Chabat pour son humour, Desprosges pour sa dextérité du maniement de la langue française...
G.Klimt, Fragonard, Seurat...pour la peinture....
Mignola, Franquin, Hermann, Frazetta, Wrightson, Loisel, Vance, Plessix.....pour la BD et l'illustration....

liste donc absolument pas exhaustive, il me faudrait une page entière pour citer ceux qui "touchent" mon être profond.........




			
				benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Tirhum pour ses dessins !








 merci, mais je suis un tout petit....la "piétaille" de la bédé....


----------



## Lamar (17 Février 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Mon idole à moi, c'est SM. Regardez comme il a la classe  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Parrain  :king:
> 
> :love:



Mais alors ce n'est pas toi qui est représenté par ton avatar, quel déception. Ceci dit belle pilosité tout de même


----------



## Ichabod Crane (17 Février 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'admire particulièrement :
> Souchon (parce qu'il exprime dans ses chansons ce que je ressens au quotidien)
> ...



Pas mal ta phrase d'un kilomètre, un peu long, mais, laisse tomber, c'est pas grave...


----------



## La mouette (17 Février 2006)

Alors moi j'ai une idole...c'est le guerrier Viking....


----------



## Ichabod Crane (17 Février 2006)

Et moi ce sont des guerriers Gaulois


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi j'ai une idole...c'est le guerrier Viking....


comme ça ?






ou ça ?
ou encore ça ?


----------



## La mouette (17 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> comme ça ?
> ou ça ?
> ou encore ça ?




Pire...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2006)

[Mode gros fayot/] Moi mé zidoles se sont les modératteures du forum Maque Gé [/Mode gros fayot]
 

Bon, bon, je sors....


----------



## al02 (18 Février 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> [Mode gros fayot/] Moi mé zidoles se sont les modératteures du forum Maque Gé [/Mode gros fayot]



Moi, j'aime bien BlackCat !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aime bien BlackCat !



Ah non ! Pas les chats noirs ! Ça porte malheur ! :affraid:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Quand on fait un tube on assume, hein.
> Pis quand même, beaucoup de ses chansons sont un peu olé olé, faut le dire...
> 
> Alors je l'dis!



Il a également un répertoire plein de tendresse et de poésie .. Lili, Blanche entre autres ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Il a également un répertoire plein de tendresse et de poésie .. Lili, Blanche entre autres ...


Ben oui.
J'ai dit "beaucoup de ses chansons", pas "toutes ses chansons"


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui.
> J'ai dit "beaucoup de ses chansons", pas "toutes ses chansons"



Certes, je l'avais bien compris ainsi mais il me semble toujours bon de préciser que Pierre Perret a un répertoire autre que celui de ses chansons franchouillardes.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (19 Février 2006)

Tiens, deux chanteurs que je voudrais nommer; Renaud et Lavilliers, j'adore les chansons à textes.
Surtout quand il s'agit de certains brûlots [


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Février 2006)

Maximilien Robespierre et Lous II de Bavière. Deux personnages totalement différents, mais que je trouve passionnants.

Voili voilou.


----------

